# Headers and/or Exhaust cutouts



## Ehrgeiz X (Apr 10, 2011)

So, i've been having a hard time deciding on what kind of headers I want to get, be it long or short tube. However, i've become interested in electronic exhaust cutout valves lately. (I own an '04 LS1 GTO)

Headers:
$163.95-$429.50
PaceSetter Long Tube Headers, PaceSetter Quiktrip Longtube Headers

Cutouts:
$ varies
JEGS Electric Exhaust Cutouts - JEGS

I'm thinking, "Hey, do everything. Get some good longtubes that beef the sound and power, AND the cutouts, if only for the novelty" (i'm in hawaii. No drag strips or legal racing worth while until i get back state-side). However, back pressure keeps poking me in the back of the head. Is back pressure an issue when using open headers for short amounts of time? Should I not bother with cutouts at all and just stick to headers? I've almost got my mind made up on what I want to do, but I want some opinions or voices of experience before I make a bad decision, ya know?


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

I wouldn't bother with the cutouts. Back pressure isn't the issue but the cutouts are a novelty that will wear out quickly, almost as fast as they cause problems. I've run my car with open headers and altho stupid loud it sounds like garbage. BTW get LTs


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

A guy stopped by yesterday with a `10 Camero stock except for electric cut outs, and when open, it sounded real good, not too loud at all.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Rukee said:


> A guy stopped by yesterday with a `10 Camero stock except for electric cut outs, and when open, it sounded real good, not too loud at all.


Must be that LS3. Mine sounded like a garbage truck.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

It looked like these were installed after the cats but before the mufflers.


----------



## Ehrgeiz X (Apr 10, 2011)

svede1212 said:


> I wouldn't bother with the cutouts. Back pressure isn't the issue but the cutouts are a novelty that will wear out quickly, almost as fast as they cause problems. I've run my car with open headers and altho stupid loud it sounds like garbage. BTW get LTs


I'm leaning more towards those longtubes with each video I see on youtube. Granted, I've only found a few videos that can actually fully grasp the volume (found one where guy did cutouts, first closed, then open), but I saw this post in another thread, and that really helped make up my mind about it.




06BLACKGTO64 said:


> Yea, you really need to do Headers or cut-outs. I would say headers just because you would benefit off of those more. this video made me decide to go the route i did, hope it helps you out. 2005 Pontiac GTO, Pacesetter Headers, Spintech Mufflers - YouTube


That LS2 sounds monsterous, and that's what I like. Are pacesetters the way to go or would you guys recommend something else like Kooks or Hooker? Much like my other post for the pacesetters, i'm wondering if that low price tag is worth it or if i'm gonna end up getting what i pay for, ya know?


----------



## The_Madcat (Sep 30, 2011)

The best headers I have read about are the Kooks, both LSx wise but also in the mopar applications. They are more expensive for sure, but have better stainless steel and fitment. The Pacesetters are good too, I haven't heard much bad feedback on those. They are definitely more budget friendly.


----------



## gtogooch (Dec 12, 2009)

I didnt have any fitment issues or install issues with my Pacesetters and Mids. The only thing you might sacrifice is looks. The difference as far as power or flow would be minimal between the different types of headers.


----------



## Agenthol302 (May 18, 2011)

if you get shorties you will be kicking yourself in the ass in the future do it right the first time so you dont have to go back and do it agin


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Kooks dyno the best, look the best, and are just the best... but you pay top dollar for the best.

Pacesetter are good bang for the buck, should last more then long enough, and are more budget friendly.

It is more of a do I need to squeeze every HP out of my car and will pay whatever it costs to do that or do I just want more HP then I have but are on a budget.

The dynos between Kooks and Pacesetter are very noticable differences, but both offer good gains over stock.


----------

